# Cooler Master Blue flame MbK



## kier (Feb 2, 2013)

*Cooler Master Blue flame MbK*

Sponsored by:





Thanks to : Marco, Ruud and Maikel.






And thanks to: Niko

Hardware:

- CASE: Cooler Master CSX Blue Flame 
- PROCESSOR: Intel® Core i7-2600K 
- MOBO: Gigabyte GA-Z6X-UD4-B3
- GPU: GTX680
- RAMS: Corsair Domnator 8GB (4 x 2 GB) 2000 MHz Quad Channel DDR3
- HDD: 256 GB SSD
- OPTICAL: Sony optiarc AD-7670S

Who doesn't know them, the Cooler Master CSX series. The beautiful paintbrushed Coolermaster Stackers 830
I've always wanted to mod this case. Luckily I've made a great deal to with Cooler Master
The only condition was that I wouldn't do anything to the outside. Hmmm ok 

So a build entirely focused on the inside.

The Cooler Master Stacker 830 CSX Blue Flame:










































Sorry but need to strip it 
















For the outside I may not use my dremel ... but inside oww yes here we go 
Marked some lines for a 360 radiator.





















On top of the fans there will be a piece of bended mesh.






For the front I've made ​​a cover for a 240 radiator.











I've also made a slot ​​for the Sony slimline drive.





















And pasted some nice black glossy vinyl over it.











More soon!!!


----------



## Melvis (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks realy good  Excellent quality in your work, that i can tell, good stuff!!


----------



## kier (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks!!!

Another *update!!!*... have some finished already 









First my thanks goes to EKWB which still believes in my builds ... Niko Thanks for this

What I am going to use from EKWB in this build:

A beautiful old school EK-Supreme HF
















A EK-CoolStream RAD XT (360)
And a 
EK-CoolStream RAD XT (240)











Also an EK-DDC Dual Top (V.2)





















Some accessories






Not to forget the beautiful EK-FC680 GTX Acetal/ Nickel 














































With a  EK-FC680 Backplate






Also some Fittings and adapters


























Placed the GPU block on the GTX 680














































After some brainstorming and trying, I've cut and bend some aluminum strips and cut an old 150mm reservoir (round 60mm) into 3 equal pieces. It was very old and had some cracks so no problem 
Placed reservoir holders on the aluminum strips and slide 3 older versions 150mm (round 50mm) reservoirs in it.
Connected them using EK adapters + C47 multi links and crystal links











Placed the GPU and CPU block also connected them with EK adapters and Multi Links
















Installed the EKWB top on the pumps and put it under the last res





















And last, I have adjusted an existing sleeved PSU with the beautiful MDPC colors Black and B-Magic 





























































That's it folks


----------



## HammerON (Feb 3, 2013)

And yet another beautiful mod (and pics)
You sir are a true artist


----------



## kier (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks!!!

*update!!!*









Did some fun stuff with aluminum in this update. Cover for the sidetop






And the side cover






The whole picture






Made it black





















Did the mobo tray also






And some pics by daylight
















Also placed the airbrushed covers back
















Thought of nice touch for the 3 tanks, for this I used a nice piece of blue glow acrylic.
Measuring and marked






Drilled holes






And some sawning






Cut it in half






Placed it






Pulled the plastic off


























Cut out 3 circles to the size of the res tops






And placed them on the top of the caps











Connected all of the Acrylic tubes


























Need a controller  
For this I have used an old Aquaero. This time the blue version
In the top cover ivé cut an opening ​​for the display
















The controller itself I'm placing somewhere else using a custom flat cable.
On top!

Made somekind of bracket and blackened it. Also placed 2 poweramps for dual pump control
Standard Channels Aquaero dont like 2 pumps 











Minor change of plans .... I usually do everything with acrylic tube 12OD / 8ID but thanks too Nate I can use 12/10 this time.

Thanks Nate!!! More beautiful products in the E22 shop










Placed all sleeved cables.































And added some blue details.

CPU cover





















Fan cover





















And a nice total shot for last






More to come!!!


----------



## kier (Feb 11, 2013)

Almost end of this build, so:

*Another update!!!*









Pictures from a filled stacker

Sit back and relax.






















































































And after a night running the pumps, everything is fortunately dry
Done some last jobs before the power goes on.

Controller connected with sleeved cables






Some more glossy black 





















And the pictures with the caps back on.


























Power on!!!


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 11, 2013)

You do such awesome builds, really.


----------

